# Et les étuits alors ?



## Thibault91 (24 Septembre 2008)

Voilà je vais bientôt aquérir un iPod Touch deuxième génération et j'aimerais pouvoir le protéger de toutes les rayures possibles.

J'ai donc choisi de prendre cet étui

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TP793ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTQ2Nzc3NQ

L'étui de Belkin en cuir me convient bien, il permet de protéger à la fois l'écran et le dos. Mais je vais peut être changé d'avis, je ne sais pas encore bien.

Quoiqu'il en soit, j'aimerais savoir si il ne vaut pas mieux d'attendre un peu, car je ne sais pas ce genre d'accesoire est compactible avec les deux générations ! En effet, l'iPod Touch 2G apporte des boutons sur le côté gauche et donc peut être une taille différente !

Possésseurs d'Ipod, quel est votre avis ?


----------



## DeepDark (24 Septembre 2008)

Ils ne devraient pas tarder à sortir...

En tout cas sur le site de Belkin et Griffin, on peut voir à quoi ils ressembleront


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (25 Septembre 2008)

Pour les étuis "moulés" il ne semble rien y avoir pour le moment. Par contre d'autres sont compatibles avec le Touch 2G, par exemple cet étui portefeuille: http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TP793ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTQ5MjgwOQ

ou celui ci qui est proche:
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TS067ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTc0Mjk2Nw


----------



## DeepDark (25 Septembre 2008)

J'espère qu'ils seront en vente dans l'apple store de ce genève. Je suis juste devant la


----------



## Thibault91 (25 Septembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Pour les étuis "moulés" il ne semble rien y avoir pour le moment. Par contre d'autres sont compatibles avec le Touch 2G, par exemple cet étui portefeuille: http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TP793ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTQ5MjgwOQ
> 
> ou celui ci qui est proche:
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TS067ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA4Mg&mco=MTc0Mjk2Nw


 

Aucun changement entre les deux ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (25 Septembre 2008)

Thibault91 a dit:


> Aucun changement entre les deux ?



En fait je pense que non...
Il se trouve que ces étuis conçus pour le Touch I ne bloquent pas l'accès aux touches latérales de volume, si bien qu'ils sont estampillés compatibles avec le Touch II...
Ce n'est que mon avis mais je ne pense pas être loin de la vérité...


----------



## CETAITLUI (29 Septembre 2008)

Il y a aussi:

http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/a...e-MCA-etui-cuir-Snow-pour-Apple-iPod-touch-II

Pas encore livrable...En pré-commande


----------



## fandipod (29 Septembre 2008)

Les étuis pour les nouvelles gammes d'ipod tarde un peu à arriver.


----------



## DeepDark (29 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Les étuis pour les nouvelles gammes d'ipod tarde un peu à arriver.


En magasins oui. Ils sont en tout cas déjà finalisés et en vente. Un exemple : Belkin


----------



## fandipod (30 Septembre 2008)

Oui d'accord Ils proposent pas mal de choix pour les ipod classic... Les étuis pour ipod classic sont ceux des 1g ou 2g? Existe t-il un belkin en euro?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Oui d'accord Ils proposent pas mal de choix pour les ipod classic... Les étuis pour ipod classic sont ceux des 1g ou 2g? Existe t-il un belkin en euro?


Pour le 2G, directement sur le Store : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/ho...s/cases?n=ipodtouch2&mco=MTI4NzA&s=topSellers


----------



## fandipod (30 Septembre 2008)

Il y a des étuis pour ipod qui m'intéresse sur le site de belkin est ce que l'on peut acheter sur le site?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Septembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Il y a des étuis pour ipod qui m'intéresse sur le site de belkin est ce que l'on peut acheter sur le site?


Je pense que oui, faut chercher  

En tout cas sur belkin.com les nouveaux étuis sont présentés, pas sur belkin.fr...


----------



## OuiOui (30 Septembre 2008)

SwitchEasy à lancer son modèle "rebel" pour le iTouch G2 regarde ici :  
http://www.switcheasy.com/store.html 

Personnellement j'hésite entre ce type d'étuis ou un InvisibleShield tout simple mais j'ai du mal à me décider...


----------



## rofusionodd (30 Septembre 2008)

OuiOui merci du lien, il est génial celui-là !


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

C'est du silicone l'étui??? C ar si c'est du silicone c'est nul... Si tu as l'habitude de le mettre dans ta poche tu vas vraiment t'énerver pour l'enlver et le mettre dans ta poche


----------



## OuiOui (4 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> C'est du silicone l'étui??? C ar si c'est du silicone c'est nul... Si tu as l'habitude de le mettre dans ta poche tu vas vraiment t'énerver pour l'enlver et le mettre dans ta poche



Si tu parle du "RebelTouch" c'est du silicone avec du plastic  
Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes pour l'enlever et le mettre dans la poche car le plastic minimise le contact


----------



## fandipod (4 Octobre 2008)

Vous faites ce que vous voulez mais moi je vous dis que c'est vraiment pénible le silicone........


----------



## matsera (6 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Vous faites ce que vous voulez mais moi je vous dis que c'est vraiment pénible le silicone........



Bonjour,
Je possède un iPhone depuis quelques jours avec un étui Rebel. Le mettre et l'enlever de la poche du jean est très ch...t quand on a pas de sacoche avec soi.
Quelle est ta solution, un étui type en cuir pour ceinture.
Question subsidiaire, est-ce que je peux le laisser dans l'étui Rebel pour les protection en "utilisation" et le mettre dans un étui cuir ceinture pour le transport sur moi (en le laissant dans l'autre)?
Merci pour les infos.


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Ah enfin quelqu'un qui trouve que le silicone c'est vraiment Casse bonbon... Merci car personne ne me crois... Je vous déconseille fortement l'achat de ce type de sacoche.. Moi j'ai cramé 30euros pour ça et beh dis donc.....


----------



## OuiOui (6 Octobre 2008)

Tu conseil quoi Fandipod ? 
Je recherche une protection permanente qui protégerai au maximum le dos de l'iPod et les éventuelles chocs...


----------



## fandipod (7 Octobre 2008)

Tu as un ipod classic c ça? Beh écoute voilà un étui que j'ai vu sur la fnac qui m'a l'air pas mal du tout : http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/a...-pour-iPod-classic-80-Go-et-160-Go?PID=64600;)

Voilà ensuite tu fais ce que tu veux....


----------



## OuiOui (8 Octobre 2008)

Non en faite j'ai le nouvel iPod touch version 16 GO mais merci quand même je vais bien finir par trouver un étuis correct = )


----------



## robindesbois (9 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai le même que toi et j'attends mais ça devient long la sortie d'un étui chez sena cases.


----------



## fandipod (9 Octobre 2008)

Il faut être patient ils vont surement bientôt arriver mais moi j'aurais été constructeur de housse pour ipod je me serais entendu avec Apple pour éviter que les utilisateurs attendent trop longtemps les housses... Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## robindesbois (10 Octobre 2008)

Même pas besoins de s'arranger avec Apple, une entreprise doit prendre les devants et rebondir très vite pour rester leader.
Surtout qu'il n'y a pas révolution, pour les housse en cuir il faut juste faire la découpe pour le volume.


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est sûr mais je parlais d'un engagment avec Apple pour leur permettre de connaître les nouveaux modèle afin de faire de nouvelles housses....


----------

